# Ulsterbank.ie inaccessible ???



## Igcuimhne81 (5 Oct 2010)

The ulsterbank website is completely inaccessible at the moment. I have tried for the last ten minutes and only on one occassion did it return "Server not foound". On all other occassions it simply the browser does not respond to ulsterbank.ie.

Any reason to be concerned??


----------



## Igcuimhne81 (5 Oct 2010)

Ulsterbank.co.uk not responding either


----------



## Smart_Saver (5 Oct 2010)

Just tried it there and it works fine for me.


----------



## Igcuimhne81 (5 Oct 2010)

Ok thanks, must be something to do with my internet connection. Its wierd, all other websites work fine, but ulsterbank has completely vanished!


----------

